# my little man is here,warning traumatic



## quail

hi, well my little has arrived, i will just start by saying we are both safe and well.


i had been niggling on and off since wed the 25th after my sweep , on thursday my mw came back out and gave me another sweep and i was progressing slightly from 1-2 anot effaced to 2-3 and effacing by friday evening i was niggling every 5 mins but not in any pain , i went to hospital aound 8 oclock as suggested by my mw and there was no change but i then started getting stronger contractions around 11oclock i was examined again and was still 3cm but fully effaced and she said my waters were bulging anyway i started on gas and air and had a shot of pethidine,at 1am i was checked again and i wasnt any further but my water broke then about an hour and a half later i started gushing water again and me and the mw thought it was a bit strange ,but she thought it might be babys head coming down, the doc came in and examined me and thought she could feel the membranes ,then she realised that it was the cord and then all hell broke loose there were buzzers and beeps going off everywhere, she couldnt take here hand out as she had to keep the head from compressing the cord, i was rushed to theatre with everyone running and people swapping who was pushing his head up,my mw said she had to put here arm up to the elbow with her whole hand inside my cervix, i was in the most pain i could ever imagine and thought i was dying at this point i had no pain releif ,when we got to theatre i was moaning and groaning so much i honestly thought i was going to die, then i was put on the operating table and tilted almost upsde down to relieve the pressure of the cord i was having to hold the side to stop me me from sliding off, then i was put under a general anathestic with the thought that i would not seeanyone again and that my baby would not survive, i came round sometime later thinking i was at home in bed, to see a baby i said , have i just had a baby and they all said yes and he was fine,they said that it was the most serious complication and it was a matter of life and death for baby they said that had i not already had children they would not have been able to manipulate my cervix enough to keep his head up and that when they took him out he had turned breach,i didnt even have time for a gown or anything, i was so grateful that they saved my babys life they were brilliant, the surgeon came to see me later, and said that i had done so well and that i should be proud of what put up with and that i did everything they told me too do even though i was in imense pain and scared, apparentley i was the talk of the labour suite and antenatal ward over how serious it was , i have been a bit emotional since and had a few meltdowns and been in alot of pain but the mws said its too be expected with what i went through, but im so happy to say that we are both home now and are doing well and he was worth every second, they think that he manged to wriggle in labour to let more water and the cord to come down probably because my other babys were around 8-9 lbs and he was only 7lb 2 and he just looks so tiny, even early baby clothes are loose on him, my mw thought he would be around 8lb 3 going on antenatal checks,i hope i havent scared anyone as this is a very rare thing to happen so please do not worry,and the staff were all very professionel and dealt with it extremley well,thanks for reading and i will update some pics when i can..xxxxx


----------



## Allyson11

First of all congratulations on having your baby!

But omg, thats a scary thing to go through, so glad you and baby are okay.


----------



## Shezza84uk

Wow!! What a journey you've had, its very scary but its fantastic they did what was necessary to save you and baby. Congratulations and I hope the healing mentally, emotionally and physically will be a speedy recovery for you xx


----------



## vixxen

Congrats:flower:
:hugs:in case you need it.


----------



## charlie_lael

Glad everything turned out ok for you and LO! COngrats on your baby boy. :)


----------



## bitethebullet

Congratulations and best wishes for your recovery! Sounds very traumatic indeed.


----------



## caramelly

Thank you for sharing your story, I hope this moment won't traumatize you. I can see how stressful it can be and wondering what is happening during that moment. We must be happy with what the doctor can do for us also the same for midwife. but as long as the baby is healthy and that you are recovering well, is all that matters. Have a good recovery :)


----------



## mixedbeautyx

wow! congrats on your little one. so glad you both are okay. that was very scary ordeal and you handled it well! xx


----------



## yrose20118

oh hun I am so so so sorry that you had to go through all that :hugs:

A huge congratulations to you on the arrival of your little boy :baby: 

thanks for sharing hun :flower:

xxx


----------



## Iren_iren

Congratulations! Well done to you and the doctors, the most important that everything is fine in the end and thats their job to help.


----------



## Krystal 123

Thanks for sharing your story and congratulations on your little one ;)

Wow that sounded scary, well done your already his super mum! Hope your recovering well xx


----------



## lyricsop03

Congrats on your little one! I"m sorry you had such a hard labour, but I'm glad you both are ok in the end!


----------



## jd83

Wow def scary but so glad you both pulled through so well;) congratulations!


----------



## Kellymarie790

How scary is that! I'm very glad that you and baby are both safe. Congratulations.


----------



## Louisey80

Massive congratulations you handled that so well and it's fantastic you and baby are just fine. It is a little traumatic to read but actually very reassuring that the staff were excellent and able to deliver baby safely. X


----------



## AC1987

Congrats, I'm happy you and baby are both fine after that traumatic experience!! :flower:


----------



## quail

you all make me want to cry again with your well wishes,thank you.xxx


----------



## emilyjade

Huge congratulations and I wish you a speedy recovery x


----------



## Mum22GTTC

Firstly huge congratulations! I'm glad you are both safe & well -brave Mommy!!! Hope Lo is fitting in nicely with the family :flower:

I can't believe you went through this, you poor thing :hugs: I've been doing a lot of reading about cord prolapse over the past couple of weeks, because I'm at increased risk of this happening to me :cry: As I have too much amniotic fluid (called polyhydromnios) - did anyone think this is what may have been the case for you? (sorry to ask).

Big hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## Zephram

Oh my goodness! Very dramatic story but so happy you and your new little one are okay. :)


----------



## suze12

congratulations and so sorry you had to go through such a tough time. I am glad you and your baby boy are both well xx


----------



## Aliciaxo

Congrats. So glad you and your little one are ok :)


----------



## quail

Mum22GTTC said:


> Firstly huge congratulations! I'm glad you are both safe & well -brave Mommy!!! Hope Lo is fitting in nicely with the family :flower:
> 
> I can't believe you went through this, you poor thing :hugs: I've been doing a lot of reading about cord prolapse over the past couple of weeks, because I'm at increased risk of this happening to me :cry: As I have too much amniotic fluid (called polyhydromnios) - did anyone think this is what may have been the case for you? (sorry to ask).
> 
> Big hugs to you :hugs:

hi, i had a growth scan at 28 weeks and nothing was metioned [sp] then everything was fine ,when my waters first went it was fine there was a lot but not too much then when it keep coming again there was loads nothing was said about polyhdromnios in pregnancy but when it started gushing again the mw did say to my dh there was more water than expected so it well could have been what you have but undiagnosed, they also said because most of my babies were around 8=9 lbs with the last one being nearly 9,that because this little man was almost 2lb lighter that he had more room to play with, they thought he would be at least 8lbs but when the water kept coming they actually said, i think you were all water not baby, i do think its highly likley i had what you have but it was not picked up,but i think that because they know about yours you will be in better hands and i think everything will go much more smoothly for you,i hope i didnt waffle on too much,and i hope everything goes well please keep me updated as i would be very interested to hear how things go.xxx


----------



## Sapphire83

You and your LO did amazingly well, huge congrats!! So good to hear both you and your little boy are doing fine. :hugs:


----------



## Lindsey123

So happy that you are both ok. How stressful and traumatic for you :(

He's bound to be a well behaved baby after all of that worry at the start! xxx


----------



## Mum22GTTC

quail said:


> Mum22GTTC said:
> 
> 
> Firstly huge congratulations! I'm glad you are both safe & well -brave Mommy!!! Hope Lo is fitting in nicely with the family :flower:
> 
> I can't believe you went through this, you poor thing :hugs: I've been doing a lot of reading about cord prolapse over the past couple of weeks, because I'm at increased risk of this happening to me :cry: As I have too much amniotic fluid (called polyhydromnios) - did anyone think this is what may have been the case for you? (sorry to ask).
> 
> Big hugs to you :hugs:
> 
> hi, i had a growth scan at 28 weeks and nothing was metioned [sp] then everything was fine ,when my waters first went it was fine there was a lot but not too much then when it keep coming again there was loads nothing was said about polyhdromnios in pregnancy but when it started gushing again the mw did say to my dh there was more water than expected so it well could have been what you have but undiagnosed, they also said because most of my babies were around 8=9 lbs with the last one being nearly 9,that because this little man was almost 2lb lighter that he had more room to play with, they thought he would be at least 8lbs but when the water kept coming they actually said, i think you were all water not baby, i do think its highly likley i had what you have but it was not picked up,but i think that because they know about yours you will be in better hands and i think everything will go much more smoothly for you,i hope i didnt waffle on too much,and i hope everything goes well please keep me updated as i would be very interested to hear how things go.xxxClick to expand...

No you didn't waffle, thank you very much for the reply - I know you must be busy right now, so thank you!
Yes it does sound like you had undiagnosed Polyhydramnios - mine was only picked up accidently because I was sent for a growth scan as I was measuring SMALL (which I have done with with the last 2 babies, even though they've been 8lb ++), and they found baby is actually on the 90th percentile & I have extra fluid :wacko: 

So glad you are both ok :hugs: Will keep you updated. xx


----------



## Sackgirl

Wow what a story! Glad you and baby are both fine, must have been a terrifying experience! xxxx


----------



## carlyjade86

Wow. What an experience. So sorry u had to go through such a traumatic experience but congratulations on ur little boy! So glad it all turned out ok. :hugs:


----------



## DJ987

Congratulations! Glad you are both safe and well xx


----------



## quail

just a little update from me, i had my clips removed yesterday and i feel a lot more mobile also baby was weighed and he was 6lb 13 he is the tiniest one ive ever had and my dh had to go out and buy him a early baby outfit as tiny baby were too big for him,lol,he now has a name.ollie harvey green.xx


----------



## seany3

god what a brave woman you are ! Massive well done and so happy you are both ok look after yourself xx


----------



## Sushai

:hugs: congrats!! :hugs:


----------



## camerashy

Congrats + well done u!
So glad ur both ok xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats on baby Ollie xx

Glad you are both doing well xx


----------



## Mummy2B21

wow congrats chick x


----------

